# Does Running affect fertility



## nettie77 (Sep 8, 2009)

Hi there,
I went through a previous IVF which failed, prior to this i didn't really change my lifestyle that much apart from giving up caffeine and alcohol. I felt I ate quite healthily anyway. 

I am now preparing for my 2nd round and have been taking extra vits and I've also given up my running this time and replaced it with walking and some aerobic dvds. 

Do you think running is bad or could I still go for a short 25min run? Only asking because I am missing it and have put on a little weight.. But I don't want to run if it affects my chances with my next tx.

Any help/advice would be great   

Thanks


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

Research suggests that exercise increasing the heart rate very high can reduce chances. It is suggested that when TTC that heart rate is not raised above 110.


----------



## nettie77 (Sep 8, 2009)

Thanks   , I know my heart rate was always over 140 when running, even a slow jog. So maybe it is best to hold off the running then.....


----------



## Mish3434 (Dec 14, 2004)

Nettie,  You could power walk the same distances say at 4mph and this would burn roughly the same cals as running it because you would be exercising for longer iykwim.  Do you have a heart rate monitor?

Good luck with TX hun

Shelley x


----------



## suitcase of dreams (Oct 7, 2007)

just my own personal experience....I ran regularly (4-5 times a week, 4-5 miles a time) right up until ET....then stopped during 2WW for all my tx

2 cycles BFN, 3rd cycle BFP with twins....

...so I can only conclude that for me the running didn't make a difference but if you are at all concerned, then best not to...

I haven't run since BFP, am looking forward to getting back to it afterwards   

good luck    
Suitcase
x


----------



## MauritianMum (Feb 15, 2011)

I'm about to start my 1st IVF cycle and have been advised to lay off the running too. I usually do 5km 3 times a week, so not much, but I do find it puts me in a much better mood and is a great stress reliever. Both Zita West and the Lister advised me to walk rather than run for a bit. Although, I think I may go nuts not running at all - I may try replacing it with swimming instead. 
Good luck! x


----------

